# Magic cable Jumper, soooooooooooo easy



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

I can't remember the last time that I knitted a magic cable garment. I do enjoy knitting them, when I get myself motivated they are so easy and quick. This one was knitted in 3 strands of 2/30 industrial acrylic. I even did a cut and sew neckline. One way to get my stash of wool knitted up.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice job. Are those hand manipulated cables? Too much concentration for me, but it does look great.


----------



## WestfieldWin (May 14, 2013)

I have done twoof these patterns, both in 4ply crepe. One is lovely as a long cardigan or 3/4 coat but the jumper I did was too heavy and the drop shoulder didn't hang right. The patterns are tucks and you hand pick up a loop from certain number of rows below and hang it on the needle the pattern dictates, so not too hard as long as you can see the loop clearly. Why not try a sample, nothing ventured nothing gained!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work,


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

When Ive knitted magic cable, sometimes the knitting comes off the machine a bit twisted, I usually just pull it into shape give it a bit of steam, but not touching garment, it still sometimes looks a bit scew wiff. The photo of the one I did yesterday is a bit twisted, I didn't steam this one, but I think I will. Not all the magic cable designs come off a bit twisted, the one I have shown usually does, I think its the way the cables flow. Some of the Electronic Magic cables ones, are perfect. Amazing patterns.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

I also found that 4ply crepe is a bit heavy for this Jumper. The Cable & Lace magic cable wasn't so heavy. But with this your taking needles out of work, so your not using the yarn to form a stitch. 3 strands of 2/30 magic cable knits really nice, and its light. Thank you for your message.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

I dont know if you will see the image I have sent, but this shows a different way of forming magic cables


----------



## WestfieldWin (May 14, 2013)

I can see the picture of the lilac pattern which looks good as it only patterns down the front, is that still available I wonder? I can't see any instructions for working the cables another way. If you have any other tips I should like to see them. I'm in Bedfordshire by the way.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice Sue. I love magic cables but seeing that I don't like dropped sleeves I only use the magic Cable stitch patterns, not the actual garment pattern.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

I Love the magic cables! That's a nice one!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

That is really great ! I love Magic Cables patterns - so simple and look great! I always get comments on mine when I wear them. Thanks for sharing your work!  Ann


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Another thing on my to do list. I love the look of cables.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Lovely job, nice neckline also. Majic cable are fun to do aren't they. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

I dont know if you can still get these books, Maybe on EBay. Are you going to Nottingham Machine Knitting show, sometimes you find them routing about in boxes of books that stalls are selling. You need the books for the Tuck stitch patterns. Will try and send a picture just to show how the cables are formed, here goes.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

I love cables. I think they look warm and chunky even on a standard gauge knitting machine


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm not a dropped shoulder fan, sometimes I T-in, I have done Raglan but not a set in sleeve, I dont see why it can't be done, maybe I will have a go.


----------



## Peppie (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice. Magic cables are fun to do. There are quite a few different books that Ricki Mundstock has done for these.
Well done.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

beautiful job.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

And thank you for sharing yours Ann


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Nice sweater!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

looks great, I purchased the book but have yet to attempt it!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

suedenie said:


> I'm not a dropped shoulder fan, sometimes I T-in, I have done Raglan but not a set in sleeve, I dont see why it can't be done, maybe I will have a go.


I have done quite a few with set in sleeves, some of which I have put photos of on here. If you use a knitleader then it's just a case of plotting the stitch patterns/cables on the knitting.


----------



## valturner (Nov 26, 2012)

Love the jumper, I have the pattern sorted to start today/tomorrow haven't knitted one for a good few years looking forward to it


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Really nice, I love the look of cables


----------



## Deanie1129 (Jan 10, 2016)

Awesome sweater, you all are very motivating.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

That is nice - and the soft blue is heavenly.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

very nice. you did a great job.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

very nice. you did a great job.


----------



## Jane75 (May 12, 2012)

Love it. You've inspired me to go and dig out my magic cable patterns!


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

I have to try that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Lovely. I like any cables.


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

Lovely. I am going to add Magic Cables to my bucket list!


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

This is beautiful. I've never done magic cables but may have to give it a try.


----------



## The Knitmaster (May 28, 2014)

I have knitted Magic Cables on the Passap, no picking up of stitches, just racking. Where can I get pattern of cables for standard electronic. I have only Passap patterns and would like standard gauge. I am in North Wiltshire, UK


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

suedenie said:


> I dont know if you can still get these books, Maybe on EBay. Are you going to Nottingham Machine Knitting show, sometimes you find them routing about in boxes of books that stalls are selling. You need the books for the Tuck stitch patterns. Will try and send a picture just to show how the cables are formed, here goes.


I bought several of these books las tyear from Ricki Munstock direct.


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

The Knitmaster said:


> I have knitted Magic Cables on the Passap, no picking up of stitches, just racking. Where can I get pattern of cables for standard electronic. I have only Passap patterns and would like standard gauge. I am in North Wiltshire, UK


I have just posted this, but, I bought mine from Ricki -


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

GrammaAnn said:


> That is really great ! I love Magic Cables patterns - so simple and look great! I always get comments on mine when I wear them. Thanks for sharing your work!  Ann


Hello Ann I have never seen the Magic Cable pattern - could you tell me where I can download it from - just looks lovely. Lynette


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

I first started doing the Magic Cable sweaters after I saw Ricki Mundstock at one of Pat's workshops in Hamilton, long time ago. I loved making them and made lots,until I had to get rid of my standard machine when I moved. If you buy the pattern, you should also buy the punch card to go with it, otherwise you'll have a lot of punching to do. The only one I found that went skew-whiff was the candy cane sweater, I frogged that after the first front and never did complete it. I agree they are fun and easy to do.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, great job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## evelynetricot (Jun 19, 2015)

wonderful sweater!
do you have a pattern that you can share ?
I am also very interested in your neckband. looks so profesional and I do not know how to make something as pretty
;o))


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

We need a bit of motivation sometimes. Hope your jumper is successful. Let us all see it here on KP when you've completed it.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

I've been out today I meet up with a few friends who all machine knit. The eldest Anne being 91. She nearly always produces something, puts us to shame, I wore my magic cable Jumper, none could make our minds up what colour it was. It looked a duckegg green on the cone, after it was knitted up, it was more sea green. It did look nice and was lovely and warm. Thank you for your message.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

It was only while I was looking through my folders of machine Knitting patterns that inspired me to knit a magic cable. I love the designs especially the big patterns for electronic Knitting machines. We buy all these books and wool, and once we get going we wonder why haven't done them for yonks. Just seen the weather forecast for UK on Friday, looks a bit cold & snowy, I think I might knit another one. Hope yours turns out as planned. Bye for now Sue


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> That is really great ! I love Magic Cables patterns - so simple and look great! I always get comments on mine when I wear them. Thanks for sharing your work!  Ann


I've made a few as well, and do get a lot of comments. They are quite easy once you get going.

I don't know if these are still being sold new (unless some dealers have the patterns), but I see them on eBay all the time.


----------



## Floydiris (Feb 17, 2015)

suedenie said:


> I can't remember the last time that I knitted a magic cable garment. I do enjoy knitting them, when I get myself motivated they are so easy and quick. This one was knitted in 3 strands of 2/30 industrial acrylic. I even did a cut and sew neckline. One way to get my stash of wool knitted up.


Wow that is brilliant and so professional looking. I must give the magic cable a go, if i am brave enough! Well done


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice, love the magic cables.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

You can buy the patterns here:
http://www.knitnatters.com/links.htm
Scroll down to Magic Cables and click on the link.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautifully done. I wonder where my magic cable books are hiding.


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

Ugh! I can't get how to do this. I have three of the Magic Cable books and they all say no transferring of stitches yet she has a photo for transferring stitches. Am I missing something? Is there a You Tube demonstration on how to do this?


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

I found my magic cable pattern but I'm a bit unclear about how to input the pattern information into my machine. Did you use DAK? I just got a 965i and DAK but I haven't tried either of them yet.


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm using the FB 100 and KH 930.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

JuDyAEd said:


> Ugh! I can't get how to do this. I have three of the Magic Cable books and they all say no transferring of stitches yet she has a photo for transferring stitches. Am I missing something? Is there a You Tube demonstration on how to do this?


It's a process of knitting a specified number of rows for the pattern you choose, then picking up the loop of the tuck from below and hanging it on specified needles. As it pulls the fabric up it resembles a cable. It is very simple. If you have a pattern, it is easy to follow.  Ann


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Ann. I think I need to choose a different yarn and color. Black is too difficult to see the tuck. :roll:


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

These patterns are a bit misleading. You do move the tuck stitch, but you only put it on the needle it tells you too. Then I usually pull the needle forward so that all the loops knit off properly, when I knit the next 12 or 16 rows depending which pattern you are knitting. Then I cable again. Once you get going it will click, honest


----------

